# Total Fly Fishing Newbie, Wanna Watch



## clynch (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi, wonderful website. As the title says I'm completely new to fly fishing. Several years ago I was gifted a Bass Pro White River Hobbs Creek fly rod and reel. Its a 9' rod with 8wt fly line and its well acquainted with the inside of my bedroom closet. I'm interested in salt fishing and from what I read this set up should work. I live by university mall in Pensacola. If any body is headed to the salt this Saturday and doesn't mind a complete noob watching from the shoreline I'd greatly appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

I can help teach cast any afternoon.


----------



## saltybum (Jul 15, 2014)

Clynch just keep a good sense of humor while learning and be sure to pinch all your barbs down first.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

Salty...that may be the best suggestion that any new fly caster gets. :thumbsup:


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

1. wear a hat to protect your ears from flying hooks.
2. do not try to make long casts initially
3. start out with small flies (which are easier to cast)
4. strongly consider going to a pond or stream and start out by casting to and catching bream. They LOVE to play the game and you'll get a lot of practice
5. Oh Yeah. Most important! bring a really healthy sense of humor as salty bum already mentioned


----------



## clynch (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks for the offer deltacreekflies. With my work I'm pretty limited to weekends. Very kind of you to offer. The other advice is most welcomed too. Are there any shops in Pensacola that focus on fly fishing and can talk the talk?


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Dizzy Lizzy off Cervantes Steve will even give casting lessons


----------



## clynch (Aug 15, 2014)

I will definitely visit Dizzy Lizzy, thanks. I like the advice on fishing for bream as practice. I searched the internet for bream fishing in Pensacola and came up with Beck's fish camp. Sound like a good spot? I'll be casting from shore, of course.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

I went to Beck's and it seemed kinda creepy to me. Look on google earth and you will see several little parks in Milton that are on water. might give that a try. Also many bayous around Pensacola with access. You may have to wade but HEY, it's summer -- right? Farm ponds are boss for bream fishing. Also the perdido river north of I 10 has some access points.


----------



## clynch (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks. I see all I need to do is dig around this forum a bit to find everything I need to know. I saw info on Carpenter's park and other places. Google earth is a big help. I will visit Dizzy Lizzy. I like to support the local business vice Walmart. Great Forum!


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Disclaimer!!! I am not a native of this area. I hear there are are gators around here so maybe don't take my advice about wading in areas you are not sure of.


----------



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

*Pensacola Fly Fishing club*

Stop by our club when we have a Saturday clinic on September 20 and you will get to try different rods and meet us - some really good casters and some just starting. Milifore Park on 17th by the RR bridge. Our next beginners' class won't be til spring but we have regular meetings every month. www.ffnwf.org


----------



## clynch (Aug 15, 2014)

Great, I see it on your web site. Saturday Sep 20th, 9AM, Miraflores park. I'll be there.


----------



## clynch (Aug 15, 2014)

I am alligator phobic. I saw an image of somebody floating around in an inner tube and fly fishing. Down here I could imagine a hungry alligator siting under water, seeing the legs, and saying "eanie meanie minnie moe ..."


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Best way to start flyfishing as a Newby is on a freshwater pond or lake. Bream and Bass are forgiving on casts and you will catch more fish and actually learn more. keep your cast to 30-35 feet no reason to try further right now. Work on your form and double Haul techniques and enjoy. good Luck


----------

